
Show HN: Timely for iPhone – Scheduling and Time Tracking, Simultaneously - matmik
http://www.timelyapp.com/iphone
======
ultrafez
In case you didn't know, there's an alarm clock app for Android also named
Timely. Interestingly, it has a similar method of doing time selection as your
app - touch and drag to select the time on a line.

Here's a link to the Android app's author's website:
[http://www.bitspin.ch/](http://www.bitspin.ch/)

~~~
xemoka
There's also Time.ly [0] a calendar and plugin for Wordpress...

[0] [http://time.ly/](http://time.ly/)

~~~
mwilcox
And Timely, an appointment booking service:
[http://www.gettimely.com](http://www.gettimely.com)

------
minimaxir
This submission is being vote manipulated, with the startup asking for upvotes
on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/timelyapp/status/530059248261017600](https://twitter.com/timelyapp/status/530059248261017600)

[https://twitter.com/matmik/status/530058147977629697](https://twitter.com/matmik/status/530058147977629697)

EDIT: OP apologized in comments and deleted the tweets. Leaving this comment
up for posterity, however.

~~~
matmik
Hey,

Being a tiny, tiny company that is bootstrapping, I'm just spreading the word
anyway I can.

I'll delete it immediately if that is not allowed. I'm truly sorry if that is
against the rules.

EDIT: Dammit, I obviously hadn't read the rules well enough. Just deleted both
tweets!

~~~
matmik
Fuck, I'm so sorry about that! I obviously hadn't read the rules carefully
enough. Deleted both tweets.

------
seivan
Well designed! Any blog posts on your transition code? It looked really
impressive.

I noticed you had several "move from list to detail" style transitions. Did
you take snapshots and recreate, or actually moved views from one controller
to another during the transition?

Nice work!

------
midnightmonster
FWIW, I think you've got a really neat presentation of the app ui in the video
there. I have no idea if it's effective for new people as I've been a daily
user for three months now. Your 60 sec front page video sold me immediately
three months ago.

~~~
matmik
Ah, it makes me truly happy to hear that! The frontpage video you're
referencing took me an insane amount of time to finish. I hadn't done that
kind of 3d stuff before, so I had to redo it a few times. Also, as I couldn't
afford to get custom music made, I had to buy a song, which meant editing
everything to match the story of the music, instead of the other way around.
It's a very intersting creative way to make a video.

Anyhow, thanks again, really appreciate the comment. I'm available on
mathias@timelyapp.com if you ever have questions.

------
heumn
Why no billing system? That must be the #1 requested feature? At least that
was my understanding (missing feature) from what I could find on the web page.
Other than that, simply great site and app.

~~~
matmik
It's a highly-requested feature, but we really want to focus on the scheduling
and time tracking part of the task, and make that as best as it can possibly
be. We're going to stay away from invoicing, but encourage anyone to integrate
it via our API.

~~~
midnightmonster
I've used Freshbooks for invoicing for years, and I've switched between their
time tracker and other services/apps repeatedly.

Switched to timely first of August, and I'm still happily using it even though
it increases my pain significantly a couple times a month when I have to
invoice things--timely is just that much better for scheduling and tracking
that it's easily worth it for me.

While I'm here, I would love if the web app had a multi-week view so I could
plan a month more easily and drag tasks between days over larger spans.

~~~
matmik
Thank you for the nice comments! I actually had a call with Freshbooks a few
weeks back, so we might be getting some great integrations going there.

Hehe, I can more or less promise you both of those things will be implemented.

~~~
midnightmonster
:-) ... and fyi, two things I want to know all the time are how much unbilled
_already completed_ work do I have on a given project, and all the stats
summed over all projects for a given client. I have to solve unbilled-
completed by subtracting estimated from unbilled, and add the others up
manually. If the relevant time span is over more than one month, this becomes
extra painful.

